# Changing flavours on a rda



## MeirTaitz (15/11/20)

Hello all

I have searched youtube and have not found anything on this topic. I was told that one of the benefits of a rda is that you can change juice very frequently. My question is do you have to pulse it till the cotton is white, or do you need to remove the wick each time you change flavours?

I also wanted to ask about dry hits as I've been made terrified by pepole saying a dry hit on mesh is horrific. looking inside from the top I can only see the mesh and not the cotton, so removing the top and seeing the cotton, if it's the colour of the juice, are you safe from a dry hit?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (15/11/20)

If you haven’t had a dry hit at least once then you haven’t vaped long enough  don’t stress about that, it’s not going to kill you. You’ll just have a rough 30 seconds or so and a few coughs... you don’t really have to look at the coil or wick when squonking, you’ll feel the vapour getting less saturated and kind of dryish and that’s when you know it needs a squeeze.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (15/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have searched youtube and have not found anything on this topic. I was told that one of the benefits of a rda is that you can change juice very frequently. My question is do you have to pulse it till the cotton is white, or do you need to remove the wick each time you change flavours?
> 
> I also wanted to ask about dry hits as I've been made terrified by pepole saying a dry hit on mesh is horrific. looking inside from the top I can only see the mesh and not the cotton, so removing the top and seeing the cotton, if it's the colour of the juice, are you safe from a dry hit?


You can just add a new flavour or dripp a few drops of unflavoured VG or unflavoured (nic ,PG,VG)

Reactions: Like 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (15/11/20)

Thanks guys, it's time to hunt for a mod that squonks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (15/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Thanks guys, it's time to hunt for a mod that squonks!



@Grand Guru that's how we turn people into squnkers. There's now looking back after this.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/20)

Resistance said:


> @Grand Guru that's how we turn people into squnkers. There's now looking back after this.


@vicTor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (15/11/20)

Currently the Vandy Vape Pulse V2 is available at a couple of stores. If its anything like the quality of the original Pulse 80w it's worth looking into. Been running 2 non-stop for the last 2 years and they are still going strong.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (15/11/20)

Adephi said:


> Currently the Vandy Vape Pulse V2 is available at a couple of stores. If its anything like the quality of the original Pulse 80w it's worth looking into. Been running 2 non-stop for the last 2 years and they are still going strong.


They say it's not the same as the v1. I heard V2 has issues. I haven't had one so that all I know and can't comment further.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (15/11/20)

Im loving the hell out of my Dovpo Topside Lite, plus it converts to a slim single 27100 if you feel like running a non-squonk setup.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Darius1332 (15/11/20)

Some of the V2s have an issue where the button can get stuck. Simple solution seems to just click it a lot before starting to use it, might be the seal around it that is somewhat tight.

Have had mine for a while now and did not have any issues so could also just be a bad batch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (16/11/20)

Revenant x TVL DELTA Squonk 100W Mod - Any thoughts?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (16/11/20)

squonking is the best way to make use of an RDA, dripping can become painful when you're on the move for instance.

regarding changing flavours, I don't rewick, I just change to the next flavour and carry on, but one bit of advice, this only works if you're changing to similar profiles, for instance from fruit to another fruit, tobacco to another tobacco or dessert etc. what i mean to say is that fruit and tobacco can make for a gross tasting juice ...lol

but I have also come across some interesting mixes, by chance, which I love

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Revenant x TVL DELTA Squonk 100W Mod - Any thoughts?



The Delta is a great mod. I have had mine for a couple of years and had no issues with it. The bottom fill system is great. Never spill a drop. The push to squonk also works very well.

The only subjective issue is that it is heavy, but I like that. IMO don't get the rainbow version. I won mine in a competition and the rainbow is a bit over the top. 

I'm also not sure where you will get one because it's quite "old".

@Timwis also likes his Delta. Maybe he will comment.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/revenant-...quonk-kit-with-reload-rda.t56262/#post-748398

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (16/11/20)

Want a kick ass squonk kit
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/oumier-wasp-nano-mech-squonk-kit/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MeirTaitz (16/11/20)

Stranger said:


> Want a kick ass squonk kit
> https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/oumier-wasp-nano-mech-squonk-kit/


Out of stock and I so badly want it mainly because I want to experience the wasp nano RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (16/11/20)

Sorry man, looks great too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Out of stock and I so badly want it mainly because I want to experience the wasp nano RDA




The Wasp is still available SA.

https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/oumier-wasp-nano-rda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (16/11/20)

I wouldn't suggest a mech straight off the bat

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## MeirTaitz (16/11/20)

vicTor said:


> I wouldn't suggest a mech straight off the bat


For R400 I am willing to risk it
I've just ordered the Revenant (only 1 left in stock so I had to move quick!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (16/11/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The Wasp is still available SA.
> 
> https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/oumier-wasp-nano-rda


I just bought the profile 1.5 so in the meantime I need to get used to it before jumping onto a new RDA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (16/11/20)

To be honest I tend to agree, however @MeirTaitz has asked all the right questions and we can only encourage people to continue to do so, especially if they are going to try mechs.

The alternatives to that that are:

Regulated squonk like 
*https://www.vaperite.co.za/product/revenant-x-tvl-delta-squonk-100w-mod/*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (16/11/20)

Sho, just beat me to it. Good choice. Now you can chase those flavours safely. I think the next part of your journey may be to ask the folk what coils are giving the best flavours. Violence and Fisher aliens come to mind but I am sure that many will have their proven favourites.

My best results come from my own Cotton bacon tri twisted and Geekvapes 26/36 clapton wire.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (16/11/20)

Stranger said:


> To be honest I tend to agree, however @MeirTaitz has asked all the right questions and we can only encourage people to continue to do so, especially if they are going to try mechs.
> 
> The alternatives to that that are:
> 
> ...


That's exactly the one I ordered and it's the LAST ONE

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (16/11/20)

Stranger said:


> Sho, just beat me to it. Good choice. Now you can chase those flavours safely. I think the next part of your journey may be to ask the folk what coils are giving the best flavours. Violence and Fisher aliens come to mind but I am sure that many will have their proven favourites.
> 
> My best results come from my own Cotton bacon tri twisted and Geekvapes 26/36 clapton wire.


Absolutely, there is a very steep learning curve but at laest it keeps things interesting. Frustrating but interesting. 
I have set the wasp rta aside for quite a few days now as it tastes like shit because either it's wicked poorly, or the coil sucks. I will experiement with it until I find something that works. 

Thanks for all your help bud, I truly appreciate it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (16/11/20)

It's what the folk here do, in a short while you will be telling the new folk about your experiences. Let's not lose sight of what we want to achieve.

Thou shalt not smoke.

Regardless of which holy grail we all chase, while doing that we are not smoking. I had friends that I don't see often, they came and stayed this weekend. Between the two of them and between 2 pm Sat to 1 pm on Sunday they smoked around 45 stinkies. I don't nanny them, they are grown ups and have no interest in vaping. I could however hear them both coughing in the morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (16/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> For R400 I am willing to risk it
> I've just ordered the Revenant (only 1 left in stock so I had to move quick!)



What I was trying to say is that most people start off on regulated then venture into mechanical setups. Other than the danger angle, mechs are not everyone's cup of tea and didnt want you to be "put off" from vaping right from the start.

But should you venture into mechs here are some tips:

- know your Ohm's Law
- read up on battery specs and what they mean - know what the battery you're using limits are
- always check your battery is properly wrapped, any tears in a wrap must be changed
- always check your resistance reading on a regulated mod (if you dont have a 521 Tab) after every pitstop or rewick just to be sure

lastly, ask questions here if you are not sure

regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Spink (16/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Revenant x TVL DELTA Squonk 100W Mod - Any thoughts?


Same thoughts as @Puff the Magic Dragon.

Decent mod, had that and a topside. My only thing with the delta is that its 6ml vs topside of 10ml capacity. Having more juice before having to refill is like the best thing since sliced bread. If delta held 10ml I would probably rate it higher than topside.

Mesh chews through juice. But also depends on how much you vape in terms of ml/day.

Mechs are bad unless you really good with electricity and resistance calculations. The batteries have limits and if pushed to hard on a low resistance coil, You basically have a pipe bomb in your hand. Know your stuff before even considering.

Mechs also fade off, so as the battery voltage dies so does the power to your coil. In easy terms if it starts off felling like 50w for example, then it will feel like 35w by the time the batt runs low (wattage changes as per coil resistance). There is also no discharge protection on mechs, so if you run them below 2.8v. It will destroy your battery internals and it becomes risky to even charge them (wont hold capacity or even charge or worst case explode).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MeirTaitz (16/11/20)

vicTor said:


> What I was trying to say is that most people start off on regulated then venture into mechanical setups. Other than the danger angle, mechs are not everyone's cup of tea and didnt want you to be "put off" from vaping right from the start.
> 
> But should you venture into mechs here are some tips:
> 
> ...


Thank you man. I watch so many reviewer videos that I have picked up all this info just by osmosis. 
I was making the joke that for R400 I am willing to blow my arm off

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KB_314 (16/11/20)

All this talk of mech squonkers and nobody mentions a Reo? This forum has changed a lot  Where are the Reonauts?

My 2c - agree that mechs should probably wait. But I got my first Reo early and that safety spring is simple but works, so I felt better about it than a typical mech. 
If you only want to buy one squonker in a lifetime, get a Reo. I know you probably won't go that route, but if you decide you want one, PM me - know someone on the forum who'd part with one. You can't buy them brand new anymore.

Sorry people, many eyes rolling, I can feel them!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## KB_314 (16/11/20)

Just going to leave this here...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/reoville.f67/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/11/20)

KB_314 said:


> All this talk of mech squonkers and nobody mentions a Reo? This forum has changed a lot  Where are the Reonauts?
> 
> My 2c - agree that mechs should probably wait. But I got my first Reo early and that safety spring is simple but works, so I felt better about it than a typical mech.
> If you only want to buy one squonker in a lifetime, get a Reo. I know you probably won't go that route, but if you decide you want one, PM me - know someone on the forum who'd part with one. You can't buy them brand new anymore.
> ...



Reo you said? Most beautiful piece of engineering! Received this via the generosity of @BumbleBee. My pride and joy!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## KB_314 (16/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Reo you said? Most beautiful piece of engineering! Received this via the generosity of @BumbleBee. My pride and joy!
> View attachment 213944
> View attachment 213946
> View attachment 213947
> ...


Doesn't get better than a Reo Grand with OL16!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (16/11/20)

Spink said:


> Same thoughts as @Puff the Magic Dragon.
> 
> Decent mod, had that and a topside. My only thing with the delta is that its 6ml vs topside of 10ml capacity. Having more juice before having to refill is like the best thing since sliced bread. If delta held 10ml I would probably rate it higher than topside.
> 
> ...


I have noticed that I drip 6/7 drops on my profile 1.5 mesh, and after 3 long pulls it's a burnt hit immediately, so it eats like a maniac. If I drip any more than 8 drops I get some leaking, so I am learning, but tomorrow once I get the squonker that should all be easier I hope 

As for losing power as the battery slowly drains , I am used to that because I have used pod systems for about 6 months, and the likelihood of finding a pod system without direct output is rare.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MeirTaitz (16/11/20)

KB_314 said:


> All this talk of mech squonkers and nobody mentions a Reo? This forum has changed a lot  Where are the Reonauts?
> 
> My 2c - agree that mechs should probably wait. But I got my first Reo early and that safety spring is simple but works, so I felt better about it than a typical mech.
> If you only want to buy one squonker in a lifetime, get a Reo. I know you probably won't go that route, but if you decide you want one, PM me - know someone on the forum who'd part with one. You can't buy them brand new anymore.
> ...


Nord 2 -> Drag X -> Gen S -> Nautilus GT -> Wasp nano rta -> Profile 1.5 -> Revenant Squonker all in the space of 2 weeks. I think it's time I stop looking for new things and learn to use these 

The only thing I can bug all of you on now is getting maximum flavour from my current devices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Nord 2 -> Drag X -> Gen S -> Nautilus GT -> Wasp nano rta -> Profile 1.5 -> Revenant Squonker all in the space of 2 weeks. I think it's time I stop looking for new things and learn to use these
> 
> The only thing I can bug all of you on now is getting maximum flavour from my current devices.



Welcome to the Rabbit Hole!!!! There is no turning back!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## THE REAPER (16/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Reo you said? Most beautiful piece of engineering! Received this via the generosity of @BumbleBee. My pride and joy!
> View attachment 213944
> View attachment 213946
> View attachment 213947
> ...


Are there still reo's for sale some where or do you only have to pray for one in classifieds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (16/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 213954


Are those mtl squonkers? I assume u just build high resistance on them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (16/11/20)

T


MeirTaitz said:


> Are those mtl squonkers? I assume u just build high resistance on them?


They are customized Reo's with Vicious Ant Cyclone BF RDA's - very good flavour chasing MTL setup. (I think @Rob Fisher preferred the 2013 deck)
@Dela Rey Steyn pics of his Reo have OL16 BF RDA's (tiny French atties now impossible to find) which are great for both MTL & semi-restricted DL.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (16/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Reo you said? Most beautiful piece of engineering! Received this via the generosity of @BumbleBee. My pride and joy!
> View attachment 213944
> View attachment 213946
> View attachment 213947
> ...


Thing of beauty... maybe one day...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (16/11/20)

Ahhh the good old days buying a carton for R500 and lasting a week

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Are those mtl squonkers? I assume u just build high resistance on them?



Yes, they are @MeirTaitz! They were my staple vape back in the day (6 years ago) and it's had a micro coil of 1.5mm with a resistance of around 1Ω in the 2013 Cyclone with a 1mm airhole. I also had the wood versions called the Woodvil!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Are there still reo's for sale some where or do you only have to pray for one in classifieds.



REO's are no longer made so praying for an advert in the classies is the only option I'm afraid.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (16/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes, they are @MeirTaitz! They were my staple vape back in the day (6 years ago) and it's had a micro coil of 1.5mm with a resistance of around 1Ω in the 2013 Cyclone with a 1mm airhole. I also had the wood versions called the Woodvil!
> View attachment 213970



Those Woodville's might need more than a few prayers.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (16/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes, they are @MeirTaitz! They were my staple vape back in the day (6 years ago) and it's had a micro coil of 1.5mm with a resistance of around 1Ω in the 2013 Cyclone with a 1mm airhole. I also had the wood versions called the Woodvil!
> View attachment 213970


Really stunning mods

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (16/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> REO's are no longer made so praying for an advert in the classies is the only option I'm afraid.


That will never happen chances are slim to none lol. And if there ever is one it will be grabbed so fast with my luck I will miss it.


----------



## MeirTaitz (16/11/20)

Hey guys

I just changed the mesh and put in a new wick on the rda. Everytime I take it off there is a fair amount of juice on the 510 and around it. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## CJB85 (16/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I just changed the mesh and put in a new wick on the rda. Everytime I take it off there is a fair amount of juice on the 510 and around it. What am I doing wrong?


You have swapped out the squonk pin for the normal one, right? If you have, it is probably just from over-dripping, or tilting the mod that is leaking a little out of the airflow holes. If not, check the seal on your 510 pin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (16/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> You have swapped out the squonk pin for the normal one, right? If you have, it is probably just from over-dripping, or tilting the mod that is leaking a little out of the airflow holes. If not, check the seal on your 510 pin.



I have indeed changed the pin. I did find that I could still tighten the 510 a little bit so maybe it was a little loose. 

I just gave another try on rewicking the nano rta and it's FINALLY tasting decent. Woohoo!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MeirTaitz (16/11/20)

Stranger said:


> It's what the folk here do, in a short while you will be telling the new folk about your experiences. Let's not lose sight of what we want to achieve.
> 
> Thou shalt not smoke.
> 
> Regardless of which holy grail we all chase, while doing that we are not smoking. I had friends that I don't see often, they came and stayed this weekend. Between the two of them and between 2 pm Sat to 1 pm on Sunday they smoked around 45 stinkies. I don't nanny them, they are grown ups and have no interest in vaping. I could however hear them both coughing in the morning.



Absolutely, and I cannot believe how repulsive I find the smell from far away now. I feel sorry for all the people I smoked around all these years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (19/11/20)

Last night after supper I looked in my vape drawer and the Loop V1.5 said, pick me pick me. So I did. So easy to pull off the cap and check that everything is OK. Put a fresh battery in the Armor semi mech and some fresh juice in the Loop. I also tidied up my drawer a bit and in doing so spotted a 510 adapter and drip tip. 

Being curious I swapped out the 810 on the loop.

What a difference just swapping out a drip tip does. From the start I liked this RDA as it has a great juice capacity, is easy to wick and work with and puts out full on flavour on a mech.

This time out it condensed the vapor more bringing with it some nuances that I did not get from the 810. I set it up single coil with the one airflow option and the draw was really good for me. So I left that the same. The airflow is a little more concentrated but still only a short pull to get masses of vapor with the 510.

I am posting this on your thread to illustrate that when you get frustrated, try some other options, they may just surprise you and give you what you are looking for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

